# Css reagiert nicht?!



## THELokusta (11. Januar 2013)

Hallo, ich bin neu in diesem Forum und stelle direkt mal eine Frage:
Und zwar "reagiert" mein Css irgendwie nicht mehr.
Das liegt wahrscheinlich an irgendeinem denk/Tippfehler aber den finde ich zum verecken nicht.
Also hier die beiden Codes:

*CSS:*

```
/* divs gehen bis zum Browserrand */
html, body, div, span, applet, object, iframe,
h1, h2, h3, h4, h5, h6, p, blockquote, pre,
a, abbr, acronym, address, big, cite, code,
del, dfn, em, img, ins, kbd, q, s, samp,
small, strike, strong, sub, sup, tt, var,
b, u, i, center,
dl, dt, dd, ol, ul, li,
fieldset, form, label, legend,
table, caption, tbody, tfoot, thead, tr, th, td,
article, aside, canvas, details, embed, 
figure, figcaption, footer, header, hgroup, 
menu, nav, output, ruby, section, summary,
time, mark, audio, video {
   margin: 0;
   padding: 0;
   border: 0;
   font-size: 100%;
   font: inherit;
   vertical-align: baseline;
}
/* HTML5 display-role reset for older browsers */
article, aside, details, figcaption, figure, 
footer, header, hgroup, menu, nav, section {
   display: block;
}
body {
   line-height: 1;
}
ol, ul {
   list-style: none;
}
blockquote, q {
   quotes: none;
}
blockquote:before, blockquote:after,
q:before, q:after {
   content: '';
   content: none;
}
table {
   border-collapse: collapse;
   border-spacing: 0;
}


body {
width:100%
height:100%;
background: url(bg.png) no-repeat;
}
#login {
height:25px;
width:100%;
background:black;
position:fixed;
top:0;
margin:0;
padding:0;
}
#login_form {
float:right;
}
#content_bg {
margin-left:auto;
margin-right:auto;
background:white;
width:50%;
height:100%;
}
.post {
font-family:veranda;
padding-left:10px;
padding-right:10px;
padding-top:1px;
float:top;
background:white;
-moz-border-radius:30px; /* Firefox */
-webkit-border-radius:30px; /* Safari, Chrome */
-khtml-border-radius:30px; /* Konqueror */
behavior:url(border-radius.htc); /* Internet Explorer */
margin-left:auto;
margin-right:auto;
width:700px;
height:450px;
margin-top:50px;
webkit-box-shadow: 4px 4px 4px #dcdcdc;
box-shadow: 4px 4px 4px #dcdcdc;
display:none;
}
```

*HTML/PHP/JS:*

```
<?php
session_start();
$verhalten = 0;

if(!isset($_SESSION["username"]) and !isset($_GET["page"])) {
$verhalten = 0;
}
if($_GET["page"] == "log") {
/*
$user = $_POST["user"];
$passwort = $_POST["passwort"];
*/
$user = strtolower($_POST["user"]);
$passwort = md5($_POST["passwort"]);

			$verbindung = mysql_connect("", "", "")
			or die ("Fehler im System");

			mysql_select_db("")
			or die ("Verbidung zur Datenbank war nicht möglich...");
			
			$control = 0;		
			$abfrage = "SELECT * FROM login WHERE user = '$user' AND passwort = '$passwort'";
			$ergebnis = mysql_query($abfrage);
			while($row = mysql_fetch_object($ergebnis))
				{
					$control++;
				}	


if($control != 0) {
$_SESSION["username"] = $user;
$verhalten = 1;
} else {
$verhalten = 2;
}
}
?>
<!DOCTYPE html PUBLIC "-//W3C//DTD XHTML 1.0 Transitional//EN" "http://www.w3.org/TR/xhtml1/DTD/xhtml1-transitional.dtd">
<html xmlns="http://www.w3.org/1999/xhtml">


<html>
<head>
<script src="jquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script></pre>
<script type="text/javascript">
var limit = 5;
    
    $(document).ready(function() {
        showPosts(); 
    });
    
    function showPosts() {
        $('div.post:lt('+ limit +')').show();
        limit = limit + 5;
    }
    
</script>
<link rel="SHORTCUT ICON" href="faveicon.ico"/>
<?php
	if($verhalten == 1) {
	?>
		<meta http-equiv="refresh" content="3; URL=seite2.php" />
	<?php
	}
	?>
<title>Home | pcmoon.de</title>
<link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="style.css" />
</head>

<body>
<div class="post">
Test
</div>

<div id="login">

<div id="login_form">
<?php
	if($verhalten == 0) {
	?>
	
	<form method="post" action="index.php?page=log">
		<font color="white">User:<input type="text" name="user" />
		Passwort:<input type="password" name="passwort" /></font>
<a href="register.php"><input type="submit" value="Registrieren" /></a>

		<input type="submit" value="Einloggen" />


	</form>
	</div>
<input type="text" value="Suche">
	<?php
	}
	if($verhalten == 1) {
	?>
	Du hast dich richtig eingeloggt und wirst nun weitergeleitet....
	<?php
	}
	if($verhalten == 2) {
	?>
	Du hast dich nicht richtig eingeloggt, <a href="index.php">zurück</a>.
	<?php
	}	
	?>

</div>


</body>

</html>
```

Würde mich freuen wenn mir wer helfen kann.

Mfg

THELokusta

P:S: Könnte mir wer verraten wie man so einen Hintergrund machen kann , wie diese Seite hat?


----------



## para_noid (12. Januar 2013)

Könntest du das Problem vielleicht etwas eingrenzen?

Werden überhaupt keine CSS-Angaben mehr umgesetzt, oder nur neuere nicht? Oder ganz was anderes?
Im ersten Fall solltest du den Pfad zur CSS-Datei prüfen; im zweiten entweder mit STRG+R neu laden oder an die eingebundene Datei einen Parameter anhängen, wie


```
href="style.css?v=1.0"
```

Ansonsten könntest du mal einen Screenshot von der Seite zeigen.
Hilfreich kann auch eine HTML- sowie CSS-Validierung sein.


----------



## THELokusta (12. Januar 2013)

para_noid hat gesagt.:


> Könntest du das Problem vielleicht etwas eingrenzen?
> 
> Werden überhaupt keine CSS-Angaben mehr umgesetzt, oder nur neuere nicht? Oder ganz was anderes?
> Im ersten Fall solltest du den Pfad zur CSS-Datei prüfen; im zweiten entweder mit STRG+R neu laden oder an die eingebundene Datei einen Parameter anhängen, wie
> ...




Seite kannst du auch erreichen unter http://www.pcmoon.de 

Und nur neuere angaben werden nicht angenommen.


----------



## cyberian90 (17. Januar 2013)

Gib mal ein Beispiel für eine neue Angabe und lade sie mal auf deine Seite hoch. Mach z.B. mal die Schriftfarbe von irgendwas rot und schreib, was nun rot sein sollte. Dann kann man sich das mal live ansehen...


----------



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (17. Januar 2013)

Hi,
bei 
	
	
	



```
body {
width:100%
```
fehlt ein Abschließendes Semikolon.

Viele Grüße


----------

